# uniblue powersuite not starting up..it giving an error message.any solution..?



## luke.fernandez (Jun 2, 2009)

The error message is (Powersuite has encountered a problem and needs to close.we are sorry for the inconvenience.If you were in the middle of something,
the information you were working on might be lost.)Please please please help...i hate it when this happens..or otherwise could someone recommend something like uniblue powersuite or even if there is something better than uniblue..But i would 
appreciate it if ya'll first try and tell me how to solve this problem and then recommend something similar...Thanks...Luke


----------



## mark24ant (Jan 18, 2010)

I have the same exact problem same version of windows and service pack


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

This is a paid program. Suggest that you contact Uniblue.

BG


----------

